# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Adept Python, linear modules, Omron Adept Technologies, Inc., Pleasanton, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Omron Adept Technologies, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Adept Python Linear Module 

 Uploaded on Sep 20, 2007

Automotive disk brakes being packaged by a Adept Python Linear robot.

----------


## Airicist

Adept booth - Automate 2013, Chicago 

Published on Feb 11, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Python - Mascara - Featuring Clear Automation 

Published on Oct 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

AnyFeeder - Syringes 

 Published on Oct 24, 2014




> Adept Python Linear Modules demonstrating simple Pick and Place from an AnyFeeder, flexible feeder
> · An integrated, overhead camera determines the Syringe location and orientation in the AnyFeeder
> · Syringes are automatically agitated based on feedback from the camera, ensuring adequate supply for continuous operation

----------

